# How often do you do DDD (Dog Dirt Duty)???



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Just wondering how often you do that dastardly duty of cleaning up dog poop in your yard. Also, who is the one who does it?

I do DDD every day unless it's storming outside - that way, the yard stays neat & I'm not stepping in any surprises when I'm doing training exercises. To make it easier, I try to clean it up when I see the guys doing their thing. My DH would be vomiting if he had to do it so I'm the one who does it but I do occasionally get help from my 4 year old granddaughter when she's visiting!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

With 3 dogs I clean up at least 2X a day. I have to because that's where we play. And I am the one who cleans it up. Here is why I clean up twice a day: Last Sunday I must have missed one and Charlie was out playing, he came running in the house and acting weird. I quickly realized why when I saw all the poopy paw prints all over my dining room. He was so scared that he just stood under the table sulking until I cleaned him all up.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My dogs goe twice a day and I'm out there twice a day. If they go 3x's then I'm out there. Tucker is a Potty Mouth, so we do our best to keep things cleaned up.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Once a day, otherwise he runs in it :X I checked "me" and "kids" because my parents make me do it


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

allux00 said:


> Once a day, otherwise he runs in it :X I checked "me" and "kids" because my parents make me do it


Good for your parents!!!!!!! DDD is only a small part of having a pet!!!!!!!


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I usually clean it up as soon as it happens. It's just easier for me that way. The yard stays looking (and smelling) good, and it's not hard to deal with this way.

I used to have the kids do it twice a week, but I figure it's just easier for me to do when they go.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

they usually poop where it doesn't matter (woods, etc), if they do a lawn poop it gets picked up when noticed.

BUT, when we go camping I seem to be the designated "poop lady" even if there are 20 dogs/100 people


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

me-daily. if not they walk in it, if I ask hubby-he flips it over the fence into the neighbors unkept field-I hate that! I bag it (biodegradable cornstarch bags) and toss in the trash.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Clean up is done as it happens, rain or shine. Otherwise, Maggie Moo cleans up .....YUCK !!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I guess I am the slougher here. I do it once a week. We do have a big yard and luckily they never seem to step in it. It never smells up the yard either. If I was up to it, I'd do it daily.


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

I do it everyday; but i also make my boys help as its part of training them to be a responsible dog owner. That was one of the rules we agreed before we got a dog.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Having a poop-eater does inspire you to pick up as they go!
I potty them the most...so most of the time I do the duty, but must say all the men in the family chip in and clean up if they take the dogs to potty....


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

every time when they poop.I have a poop eating machine here.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

We live in an apartment, so we have to pick it up right away. 

Our complex has a designated fenced in area that you can take you take your dog to to do their business, and some people never pick it up. It's so gross! After Caleb got giardia, we stopped taking him there. :yuck:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

About once a week, but they have an out of the way area to go. But if you count walks too, I pick up two piles every day in addition to the once a week yard cleaning.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I get stuck with it everyday since hubby works sunup to sundown. I do it first thing after the first poop and if I see them during the day doing again, I pick it up again. If not, with Bama playing ball 5-6 times a day, I know he will step in it.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

"Every other day" wasn't an option, but that's what I do with my three. Sometimes I have to do the math to realize how much poop is out there LOL
3 dogs X twice day = 6 piles/day hahahahahah


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Clean up is done as it happens, rain or shine. Otherwise, Maggie Moo cleans up .....YUCK !!


That's our situation too! It gets cleaned up immediately, or else it becomes a snack. Gross. But the yard looks great!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

with 4 dogs and usually a foster, the poop gets cleaned up by myself everytime they go, i have an extremely small yard and 1 poopeater.not to name names or point fingers, but that faith marie.........


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

hmm, I never do it...is that gross? We don't go out in the yard, and it doesn't smell, so I never think of it.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

we all clean up after Ruby goes, everytime,
whoever takes her out and sees her go gets the job lol
I hate to see dog mess anywhere it is one of my biggest bug bares so I like it removed straight away 
can be a bit wiffy and warm when fresh but thats life


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Everyday. No poop eaters here but they would run in it when playing. And it is picked up by me.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Every day having a Great Dane you have to treat them like roundabouts Husband does it but if working away its me :yuck:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

since i live in a condo, there is no "yard duty" we pick it up about 5 seconds after she's done - every single time.

our lawns are well kept, and i have to admit when i go to friend's houses who have dogs and they warn us they "tried to get all the poop" up before the party i'm totally grossed out. how can you let it sit out there at all? ewwww!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Usually :crossfing Sienna poops once in the morning and once in the evening. We've gotten into the habit of having her do her business before we take her out for a walk, she also knows to do it when we are leaving for work. We clean it up immediately afterward, so no one will step in it during playtime or garden time.

Whoever is with her does poop duty. DH has no qualms, thankfully, neither do I, but I must admit, we also use two kitty litter scoopers- one to scoop it onto the other and then dump it into a plastic bag. This is a hold over from when we used to have the neighbors dogs at our old house use our front lawn regularly- before Sienna. We do take a bag on walks just in case.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My kids do it probably every other day. 

The sad part is, we do find dog mess in our yard in the places where Brady cannot get to because of the invisible fence. People think because we have a dog, they can use our yard as a toilet, too.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> My kids do it probably every other day.
> 
> The sad part is, we do find dog mess in our yard in the places where Brady cannot get to because of the invisible fence. People think because we have a dog, they can use our yard as a toilet, too.


I'm in the same boat as you as my guys are NEVER in our front yard unless they are leashed but I regularly find big piles of doggie do there! As well, do those who have small dogs not feel responsible for cleaning up their messes? I confronted one of my neighbours who let his little guy have a dump right on our lawn and then was walking away. I politely said to him "Do you need a clean up bag? I'll get you one!" He looked at me and then said "It's so small that it doesn't make that much of a difference." Well, I gave him the bag (which I carry in all of my pockets) & stood there making idle chitchat until he bent over & picked up the nuggets. I then commented that he was fortunate that he only had to carry a little mess in the bag compared to mine!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Usually as soon as it is done, then it gets cleaned up.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tuff dog usually poops at the edge of the woods however on the occasional time he does mess in the grass I try and clean it up. If we are walking in the yard and I have missed a spot that gets stepped in...its just ....Tuff $hi^


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

AlanK said:


> If we are walking in the yard and I have missed a spot that gets stepped in its ....Tuff $hi^


:bowrofl::lol:


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I pick it up every time Vito poops. once in awhile the boyfriend will take him out and he picks it up right away...most of the time.

One time he didn't pick it up and I took Vito out at night. PITCH black and whaddya know? I stepped RIGHT in it. ew.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

With having 3 Golden's and a little Doxie....I clean up in the morning and after they have dinner at night. Especially in the Summer when it is warm....I couldn't stand to smell it! :no: Plus, with Klondike still being a puppy....I don't trust him to not make a "snack" of it!! :yuck:


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I haven't seen a poo-poo in my yard in forever. The dogs go out to the pasture and poop where the horses do, so I figure I'm very lucky to have such considerate pups.


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Dog duty gets done every single day by noon. :agree: Thankfully the dogs are trained to go in one certain area, so we don't have the issue of stepping in it in the meantime. :yuck: But, with everyday clean up, it really isn't an issue anyway. My boys take care of dog duty during the week and dh will do it on the weekends, if the boys are too busy. Isn't that what I have a house of guys for? : LOL Now when they were puppers, I often did the job with the boys help. Now that my sons are teens and the dogs are adults, I leave it to them. :curtain: I do lots of other dog jobs like bathing and grooming, washing their bedding, etc... and sometimes they help me. The guys are the ones who play fetch with the dogs, as I can't throw a ball very far, especially with a bad shoulder :doh: Really, we all work as a team. I couldn't have 4 dogs (one golden / lab mix and 3 goldens) without a lot of help from my guys! :smooch:


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

With 4 dogs runing around3 of them poo eaters thanks to the chihuahuas teaching the other dog to eat poo I do it everyday. We have given up trying to stop chihuahuas eatting there poo we have tryed pineapple,curry powder,chili powder,cane pepper,hot sauce,soy sace,salt,balck and white pepper but still they eat it.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I DDD every single day and if I don't I get pleasantly reminded that it needs to be done with my poo breath dogs. Really disgusting!!!! :yuck: The dog chores are my duty because I asked for my goldens. My goldens are mine in return (I do co-own the oldest with my dad but the youngest is ALL MINE ). Everything I do for them is worth it: cleaning up the yard, walking, grooming/bathing, brushing teeth, cleaning ears, training, showing. I am blessed to be able to say that my dogs trust me to all ends and would do anything to please me. Even my little wiggle-butt Lay-Lee-Lu lol :wiggle:


----------

